# Dr. Becker discusses feeding raw.



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for posting this from Dr, Becker, I like her and she gives very good advice on the care of our pets.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Here you go, faerie!*


Dr. Becker Discusses Raw Food Diet (Part 1) - YouTube
► 10:51► 10:51


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

how do you embed on this forum???


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Finally common sense combined with science to explain issues with kibble and why is best. Thank you faerie and Chagall's mom.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

faerie said:


> how do you embed on this forum???


I would tell you if I _really_ knew, *faerie*! With me, it's hit-or-miss, like applying eyeliner; sometimes I can do it, other times it's a frustrating mess not worth the bother. All I did to get the embed this time was to google search the video, then I copied and pasted the link and the picture. Once upon a time any embed was easy and foolproof. I just copied and pasted the "embed" link and it automatically worked. For some reason that doesn't happen consistently, if at all, any more for me so I get your frustration. Some tech savvy member, or the admin, will probably be able to help out. It may be a good thing I _can't _readily embed, I'd be posting boring Chagall videos left and right!:becky:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I was able to click on the video and see it so something must be right, but I and using the ipad app. 
The video was really informative and has made me start to think. I am one of those people who has followed my vet's advice religiously and only been feeding dry food. I am slowly starting to change over to raw. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Good for you Qarza. Toys don't eat much so we have to make sure each bite is chock full of nutrients.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes I am trying to work out quantities. The last thing I want is two rolly polly poodles.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Qarza said:


> Yes I am trying to work out quantities. The last thing I want is two rolly polly poodles.


Oh I know what you mean. I don't want and can't have a roly poly spoo with a shoulder problem. I've got a food scale on order- really cheap. lol 
One thing I've noticed is that he seems hungry all the time since the kibble isn't just sitting in his tummy and swelling up. This is driving my husband crazy. lol


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Qarza said:


> Yes I am trying to work out quantities. The last thing I want is two rolly polly poodles.


Lol! Not much chance of that with The Pickiest Eater In the Whole World :first: living with me...  lol

I found a lady the other day tho, who makes up her own stuff at a local RAW store . . . and delivers! 

All I have to do is to find more freezer space...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This is the second info video in Dr. Becker's current Raw Food series.

Dr. Becker Discusses Raw Food Diet (Part 2) - YouTube
► 12:17► 12:17


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

And this is third video in the series.

Dr. Becker Discusses Raw Food Diet (Part 3) - YouTube
► 15:30► 15:30


----------

